# Long Holiday



## Steve & Karen (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all
We are looking at holidaying in Thailand with a view to a long term committment to the LOS. I had looked at the Chon Buri area but after reading some of the threads, and on further investigation we believe that we are looking at a more sedate lifestyle. Don't get us wrong we still like to party, but at our pace. The area of interest is now Chiang Mai. We intend to visit and "look around to get a feel" for the area.
We will stay for at least a month, maybe two, and was wondering if anyone knows a reputable Real Estate agent to assist us? 
Because my work will keep me in Afghanistan until Sep/Oct we are not in any hurry.
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Steve and Karen...

There's a whole bunch of estate agents, and many properties available at good prices at the moment. What sort of properties are you looking for - condos? You cannot own land as a foreigner, and you can't buy a house directly in your own name(s) as foreigners - the only method at the moment is via a Thai property company that you set up, with you owning 49% of the shares, and 'silent' Thai partners owning the rest. It works in theory, lots of foreigners have used this method to buy property, but it's not everyone's cup of tea.

There are quite a few properties put up for auction by the banks too, after people have defaulted on loans. Not easy to get the best of these though, there's a secret society of Thais that somehow end up owning these 

A couple of us here are Chiang Mai-based, just fire away if you have any more specific questions about the area ... 

I'll be in Chiang Mai September/October, if you need a few pointers, would be happy to meet for a coffee ......


----------



## Steve & Karen (Apr 26, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Welcome to the forum Steve and Karen...
> 
> There's a whole bunch of estate agents, and many properties available at good prices at the moment. What sort of properties are you looking for - condos? You cannot own land as a foreigner, and you can't buy a house directly in your own name(s) as foreigners - the only method at the moment is via a Thai property company that you set up, with you owning 49% of the shares, and 'silent' Thai partners owning the rest. It works in theory, lots of foreigners have used this method to buy property, but it's not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Frogblogger. 
Our intent initially is to visit for a protracted period to see if we like the area. 

We are looking at a condo or small house in a quiet area but walking distance to eateries, markets etc. Not too expensive, but secure. Karen loves shopping and cooking and must keep her happy. 

Sep/Oct visit is dependant on my contract here in the Ghan, but we NEED to get there for a visit/rest ASAP. We look forward to catching up with you and other ex-pats for coffee and conversation. I will take up your offer of sending questions as required. Thank you again.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi S&K, as Froggie says, best to come and look around. Word of mouth is best. There are a few expat groups in CM, which you could meet up with and they will help with he better areas etc. I guess you are American, as you said Real Estate reather than Estate Agents, though not sure 'reputable' can ever be used in the same sentance as either beast without a negative component. Be careful who you trust - a lot of farangs (that's us) are tricked here by their fellow farangs.

Are you looking to buy or rent? Persoanlly, I would suggest you rent a while and checkout the places you would like to live, things change a lot throughout the year and you don't want to get yourself locked into an area that's hard to sell and not great to live in for months of the year.

I'll join you all for the coffee in Sept/Oct. For an idea as to prices at the moment (both rent and sales are low in CM at the moment, King reports ths prices are still high in Pattaya, so this is not universal) - check out these classified-chiang-mai. Prices in CM are likely to continue to fall - rents can be locked in for a year or more - and once they have you as a tenant, they will want to keep you.

Keep your head down in Ghan!!!!


----------



## Steve & Karen (Apr 26, 2009)

khwaamlap

Thanks for the information. We don't intend to buy, just live in the area (maybe) for 3-6 months each year. Business and lifestyle are not always compatable.

We would very much like to catch up with any ex-pats when we get there. It will be educational to get an insight from an ex-pats POV. 

Thanks for he advice re "keeping my head down". FYI - We are Australians. (No we are not insulted!)


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I have found that Idyllic Rural Retreats are great at first. But then they begin to drive you out of your tiny mind.........That's why I live on the outskirts of Pattaya. It has everything both bad and good. The facilities here are vast!. One can buy almost everything. I am *never *bored in this crazy City!!! The Sea also is a great attraction, as is the excellent climate. I suggest you check it out before going up country where it can be Cold and Foggy......take care.


----------



## Steve & Karen (Apr 26, 2009)

KS
Thanks for the advice will be looking at all options but as I work in the Middle East "Cold and foggy" has an appeal.


----------

